# popular blends for flat whites



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all

I'm looking to try some new beans that people would recommend with flat whites.

Most months I tend to get a blend and a single origin- the single origins are my chance to try something new, but knowing when its sold out I'm unlikey to get any more, whereas I try blends in the hope that I can have a fairly consistent coffee taste from month to the next. If there is a regular supply of a single origin that would be fine too though.

Anyway, I've enjoyed Rave's signature blend and Hasbean's red blend, although sometimes I feel the beans are being drowned out by the milk and I should consider a darker roast. Any recommendations of blends people find go particularly well in a flat white? Open minded on taste historically I've tended to prefer almond/hazelnut flavours but willing to try something new.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi, something a little darker than Signature is Rave's Chatswood or Italian Job. I found them both nice in a flat white


----------



## lynxv3 (Sep 28, 2018)

Sweet bourbon from CoffeeFoundary or Milk Buster from BellaBarrista roastery are good blends to break through the milk barrier. Sweet bourbon works particularly well with milk, tastes sweet just like the label says without a drop of sugar in sight!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Something completely different, though I know you might not like it, so if you don't I'll buy the rest of the beans from you - if they're under 5 weeks old.

Try https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/rocko-mountain-ethiopia and be aazed by the interesting flavour you can find in milk.

Out of interest how much milk (or what size cup and shot) are you using for a flat white?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> Something completely different, though I know you might not like it, so if you don't I'll buy the rest of the beans from you - if they're under 5 weeks old.
> 
> Try https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/rocko-mountain-ethiopia and be aazed by the interesting flavour you can find in milk.
> 
> Out of interest how much milk (or what size cup and shot) are you using for a flat white?


Think milkshake.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Coffee compass is your friend. Their blends will certainly cut through milk, some will cut steel


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Try Coffee Compass Tusker, Elephant Blend and Coffee Direct Smokey Joe. Both come through milk well.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GingerBen said:


> Coffee compass is your friend. Their blends will certainly cut through milk, some will cut steel


Like the Hill & Valley? 

Sich a shame the review disappeared from thw CC website when it changed but at least it's still on the forum in all it's glory.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Try Coffee Compass *Tusker*, Elephant Blend and Coffee Direct Smokey Joe. Both come through milk well.


Off topic alert.....

Mmmmmmm Tusker......

Many a long evening in various Lodges in Kenya drinking Tusker....

Plus many, many more in various friends homes (all ex-Kenyan/African ex-pats)....


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Like the Hill & Valley?
> 
> Sich a shame the review disappeared from thw CC website when it changed but at least it's still on the forum in all it's glory.


This is brilliant


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone, lots of wonderful tips for me to explore.

@jlarkin The cup is about 200ml, and I'm putting about 16.5g beans in / 34g out. Does that sound about right?



jlarkin said:


> Something completely different, though I know you might not like it, so if you don't I'll buy the rest of the beans from you - if they're under 5 weeks old.
> 
> Try https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/rocko-mountain-ethiopia and be aazed by the interesting flavour you can find in milk.
> 
> Out of interest how much milk (or what size cup and shot) are you using for a flat white?


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Good point, I tried them a couple of years ago and should revisit them.



Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Hi, something a little darker than Signature is Rave's Chatswood or Italian Job. I found them both nice in a flat white


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hindsight said:


> The cup is about 200ml, and I'm putting about 16.5g beans in / 34g out. Does that sound about right?


Sure obviously it's all personal preference but mainly wanted to check you weren't going to say it's like 300 ml  .I normally use a slightly smaller cup for a flat white personally - from a quick check 200ml is ~7oz and I tend to use 5 or 6 oz cups (depending what's available) and obviously then you get a bit more coffee flavour coming through. Again it's hard to define what it means but I definitely tend more towards lighter coffees so that may well tie in with that!


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

I dont like blends ;-) only use SO, just buy fantastic light roasted coffee (Biloya - Etiopia) from Clevercoffee https://clevercoffee.dk/en/produkt/coffee-en/biloya-etiopia/

Just love this bean for my Flath Whites

Specifications


Origin: Etiopien

Region: Yirgacheffe

Washing station: Biloya

Variety: Heirloom

Processing: Natural

Altitude: 1850 masl

Harvest: January 2018

Taste: Clean, sweet and transparent with notes of red berries and red grapes.


----------

